# RSPCA takes ponies off common after arresting owner; freed/no charges, hung himself



## leashedForLife

long URL - 
Did the RSPCA drive a man to suicide? - Telegraph

Cumberland News | News | Caldbeck pony probe death man: Family to sue RSPCA 


> _ Caldbeck pony probe death man: Family to sue RSPCA
> By Anna Burdett
> Last updated at 17:31, Friday, 30 July 2010
> 
> The family of a man who is thought to have killed himself after his wild ponies were removed from Caldbeck Common, say they are suing the RSPCA for its actions.
> 
> The RSPCA and several other horse charities rounded up more than 100 ponies from Uldale and Caldbeck commons because of fears over their welfare. Owner Alan Brough, from Newbiggin, was arrested on suspicion of animal cruelty the morning of the operation on Wednesday last week and was found dead soon after his release from police custody.
> 
> The ponies and foals were taken to Bristol, Blackpool, Durham, Burton Upon Trent and Norfolk to be cared for by various horse charities. Mr Broughs family said they were told by the RSPCA on Monday that 90 of the ponies were taken because they were left in conditions that may cause them harm. His daughter Kathleen Michie said: If thats the case, how can sheep be left on the common?
> 
> The family says it has hired a specialist animal welfare solicitor to help them get the ponies back. Mrs Michie added: Were taking legal action to get the ponies back. Were in talks with the RSPCA through solicitors. Were also trying to prove that the actions of the RSPCA led to dads death.
> 
> The family initially believed the charity would give the ponies back but they say Mrs Brough was offered the return of only a few ponies on Monday.
> 
> A statement from the RSPCA, Redwings Horse Sanctuary, World Horse Welfare, the British Horse Society and Horse World said: Many of the ponies require extensive and indeed expensive veterinary treatment which has been neglected in some cases for many years. We have not been able to secure sufficient reassurance that the needs of 102 animals can be met to the standard required by law if they were returned.
> 
> The RSPCA is awaiting specific veterinary advice and reports as to the appropriateness or otherwise of returning a small number of animals provided all the charities involved can be satisfied that the animals will be properly cared for and their needs met. That is an ongoing process and it may take some time to consider the animals suitability before any returns can be considered.
> If this isnt possible the RSPCA may find it necessary to bring the matter before a court to secure ownership of the ponies and thereby secure their wellbeing.
> 
> Mr Broughs funeral will be held at Carlisle crematorium at 3pm today
> He leaves his wife Kathleen, four daughters and nine grandchildren.
> 
> First published at 14:08, Friday, 30 July 2010 _





> _ Wild Caldbeck ponies to be returned to owner's widow
> 
> By Anna Burdett
> Last updated at 11:50, Saturday, 24 July 2010
> 
> The RSPCA has offered to return Caldbecks wild ponies to the widow of Alan Brough who was found dead last week after the charity removed his animals from the common. Kathleen Brough, from Newbiggin, near Penrith, will meet officers from the RSPCA on Monday to discuss the return of the animals.
> 
> Around 100 ponies were removed from Caldbeck and Uldale commons on Wednesday and Thursday in an operation involving police, the RSPCA, the British Horse Society and several other charities.
> 
> Mr Brough was arrested on suspicion of animal cruelty before the operation started on Wednesday morning. He was not charged.
> 
> Hours after his release on bail, he was found dead by the River Eamont at St Ninians Church, Brougham, by his grand-daughter.
> 
> Mr Broughs daughter, also called Kathleen, said: The RSPCA has told mum she can have as many back as she wants. She wants them all back and the whole family will help to look after them. He (Alan) died to get them back, we cant turn our backs on them. They wont tell us where the ponies are and its torture.
> 
> The RSPCA took action after welfare concerns were raised about the ponies. One was put to sleep because of its poor condition. The RSPCA said in statement: We certainly would not rule out any suggestions put forward by the family providing, of course, the needs of the animals can be met.
> 
> The ponies have become a tourist attraction since Mr Brough released the first few onto the common more than 30 years ago. The 68-year-old builder would take hay and grass to the ponies every day and his family said they were his life.
> 
> James Irving, chairman of Uldale Commoners Association, worked with Mr Brough for two years to control their numbers. A castration programme began two years ago in co-operation with Mr Brough and landowners, the Lake District National Park Authority.
> 
> Mr Irving said: Everyone living round here is in shock, its horrendous whats happened. Were upset and furious at the way the RSPCA and British Horse Society handled this. The farmers, commoners, National Park and Mr Brough were happy with the castration programme.
> Were all farmers round here, we know when something is suffering, and these ponies had a happy life.
> 
> First published at 09:00, Saturday, 24 July 2010 _
> Published by News & Star | Home





> _ Cumbria animal lover arrested over fell ponies 'cruelty' found hanged
> Published at 08:20, Friday, 23 July 2010
> 
> A Cumbrian animal lover who owned the wild ponies of Caldbeck Common is thought to have killed himself after they were taken away by the RSPCA and he was arrested on suspicion of animal cruelty. Alan Tutty Brough, 68, from Newbiggin, near Penrith, was arrested at 8.30-am on Wednesday shortly before a major RSPCA and police operation began to catch about 90 of his ponies that had lived wild on Uldale and Caldbeck commons for 30 years.
> 
> After being released from Carlisles Durranhill police station at 3pm, Mr Brough returned home but later drove to St Ninians Church at Brougham, where his family say he was found hanged. One of his four daughters, Kathleen Michie from Carlisle, said: It was not my dad who walked out of the police cells  he was trance-like. He said they had taken his life. He was not a people person, he preferred animals. We ran down to the car to stop him leaving the house and I took the keys out of the car. We spent 45 minutes talking to him and eventually he agreed to take his grand-daughter Natasha with him  he wanted to go and think.
> 
> He stopped at Rheged for fuel and drove off when Natasha went to pay. She chased him and jumped in front of the car. But he drove off when she tried to get in. The 18-year-old alerted the rest of the family, who gave chase. Natasha eventually found her grandfather by the River Eamont.
> 
> His daughter Kathleen added: We had begged him to carry on and fight for the ponies. He spent half his life fighting the parish council and Caldbeck Commoners to keep the ponies on the common. He got up at 5am every day to go out and gather grass for his horses. He spent every day with them.
> 
> The ponies were rounded up and loaded onto lorries on Wednesday before being taken to new homes. Mr Brough, a builder, was not told of the operation before it started. He first released the Shetland ponies onto the common when he lived at Mosedale, when his daughters outgrew them. The ponies bred and multiplied, becoming a tourist attraction on the commons.
> 
> In an effort to control numbers, a castration programme was started by landowners, The Lake District National Park Authority, two years ago. Mr Brough co-operated with the programme but the RSPCA got involved after welfare concerns were raised. Following advice from a vet, four ponies were seized by Cumbria police last Friday. The RSPCA said one pony was put to sleep because of its poor condition.
> 
> Redwings Horse Sanctuary, World Horse Welfare, the British Horse Society and Horse World were involved in Wednesdays operation and they are housing the ponies in undisclosed locations. Mr Broughs family have not been told where they are. A statement from the RSPCA and other horse charities involved in Wednesdays operation said: We are saddened by what has happened and our thoughts are with Mr Broughs family at this time.
> 
> Paragon Veterinary Group has castrated many of the ponies over the last two years. David Black from the group said this week: Of the ponies we saw, considering their management as wild ponies, the vets involved did not have concerns about their body condition.
> 
> Mr Brough was well-known in his home town of Penrith and once kept lions at his Mosedale home in the hope of starting a zoo. His family said he would never have let any animal suffer and that he was treating the horse that was put down by police. His daughter Cindy said the family were angry with police. She added :He was taken away for the best part of the day. They put him in the cells and broke his heart. It was as if they wanted him out of the way so they could take the horses.
> 
> Mr Brough leaves his wife Kathleen, four daughters and nine grandchildren. Enquiries into Mr Broughs death are ongoing, but officers are not looking for anyone else in connection with the incident. _
> 
> Published by Cumberland News | Home


----------



## Horse and Hound

That's awful.

Have the RSPCA actually now concluded that nothing was wrong with the ponies or what?


----------



## leashedForLife

Horse and Hound said:


> Have the RSPCA actually now concluded that nothing was wrong with the ponies or what?


i haven't heard / seen, H+H - 
vets who were seeing the ponies and neighboring farmers certainly did not seem to think they were in desperate straits, 
but having NOT seen them nor any photos of them on the common, or on intake, i have no idea what state they were in.

if they needed hoof-trims or summat, U would think that could be taken care of without a wholesale removal - 
catching ONE pony is certainly simpler than 90. :huh: 
i do think the whole thing was badly handled; arresting the man and then not following thru with charges, 
simply to have no arguments? shameful, IMO. if they really had concerns, why did they not ask the vets - 
who gelded, wormed, etc? why didn't they ask their OWNERS if they would allow them to be taken in?

there are many more Qs than As, and none of it shines an appealing light on the RSPCA in the process or outcome of this case; it was very sad.

if there are more details, would someone post an update? 
thanks, 
--- terry


----------



## Horse and Hound

leashedForLife said:


> i do think the whole thing was badly handled; arresting the man and then not following thru with charges,


Certainly was.

What astounds me is why aint the RSPCA rounding up wild ponies in the New Forrest?

After what the RSPCA pulled with me, I have no faith in them, especially when we reported a true case of cruelty, but because me and my friend had been feeding the poor horse and making sure it was ok, they couldn't do anything as it was "fed and watered".


----------



## leashedForLife

Horse and Hound said:


> ...we reported a true case of cruelty, but because me and my friend had been feeding the poor horse
> and making sure it was ok, they couldn't do anything as it was "fed and watered".


YES - sheriffs, ACOs and the police here are all fond of that one - 
the OWNER can neglect them all they want, but unless U will stand by and watch the animal actually die, 
they will *not* attempt to instigate better care by the owner with a *warning*, charge them, or in any way rock the status-quo -

_"U just keep right on doing what yer doing, caring for Someone-Else's animal, 
that's just lovely, very thoughtful i'm sure... and we will keep on doing what we are doing - 
*closing our eyes, and ignoring severe neglect.*  
thanks for helping, we love public support + philanthropic idiots who throw their money + time away 
on other people's neglected pets! :thumbsup: come by, we'll even give ya a sticker for the kid's bookbag... "_

:incazzato:


----------



## Koira

> _"U just keep right on doing what yer doing, caring for Someone-Else's animal,
> that's just lovely, very thoughtful i'm sure... and we will keep on doing what we are doing -
> *closing our eyes, and ignoring severe neglect.*
> thanks for helping, we love public support + philanthropic idiots who throw their money + time away
> on other people's neglected pets! :thumbsup: come by, we'll even give ya a sticker for the kid's bookbag... "_
> 
> :incazzato:




LOL, Bingo.

As for the story, it's sad and dumb of them to take 100 horses without a thorough investigation, but personally think it's a bit over dramatic to kill yourself because the RSPCA took your horses truly _for no reason_. I'd think, hell, I'll take them to court and get them back, because I really didn't neglect them.
Now, if he had truly neglected or abused them, and felt guilty and ashamed, it seems more reasonable that the seizing would lead to suicide.

Not meaning to accuse anybody, just seems fishy. Maybe he was truly just an emotional man who loved his ponies. D:


----------



## Horse and Hound

Koira said:


> .
> 
> As for the story, it's sad and dumb of them to take 100 horses without a thorough investigation, but personally think it's a bit over dramatic to kill yourself because the RSPCA took your horses truly _for no reason_. I'd think, hell, I'll take them to court and get them back, because I really didn't neglect them.
> Now, if he had truly neglected or abused them, and felt guilty and ashamed, it seems more reasonable that the seizing would lead to suicide.
> 
> Not meaning to accuse anybody, just seems fishy. Maybe he was truly just an emotional man who loved his ponies. D:


You might think that it is overdramatic, but other people's minds work that way. Personally, now if I was a victim of bullying I'd fight back, but when I was at school I tried to kill myself.

Its a last resort and I can assure you he obviously felt there was no way out.


----------



## Koira

Just the impression I got. I was speaking for myself, (thus the personally), but to each his own, and in any case it's a sad case. 

It was my own period of middle school bullying and depression that makes my outlook the, "Hell what they think they're wrong," kind of outlook, when I got out of it. But of course not everybody has this kind of attitude.


----------

